# OS Update MP377 15" Touch



## Shettyman (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hab ein Problem mit einem OS-Update eines MP377.
Das MP377 hat die OS Version 1.0.0.0.
Ich habe das Flexible 2008 Update geladen und hab jetzt eine ganz neue
Image Version zur verfügung. 
Ich habe die Prosave Version auch aktualisiert. 
Ich starte nun Prosave und will das Panel aktualisieren.
Ich bekomme keine Verbindung hin. Ich habs mit MPI und DP probiert.
In den PG/PC Einstellungen finde ich das Panel bei MPI und DP jedesmal beim Adresseauslesen (PC Adresse 0; Panel Adresse 1) .Das erstellen eines Backups mit Prosave geht komischerweise. Da Verbindet Prosave ohne Probleme. Aber ich kann keine Gerätedaten auslesen oder das OS zum Panel senden. Keine Verbindung.


----------



## Verpolt (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Prosave über MPI ?


----------



## Shettyman (5 Mai 2010)

Jo Prosave über MPI. Backup geht mit DP und MPI.
Aber kein Restore oder OS Update


----------



## Verpolt (5 Mai 2010)

Ist das panel auf [x] remote [x] MPI eingestellt?

Hast du das panel in den transfer modus gesetzt.


----------



## Shettyman (5 Mai 2010)

Jawohl. Habe ich.


----------



## Verpolt (5 Mai 2010)

Transferier das doch mal aus deiner WinCCflex Oberfläche und nicht von Prosave standalone.

oder villeicht hilft dir das weiter



> Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen
> 
> Bei einem Betriebssystemtransfer erfolgt die Kommunikation zwischen dem Projektierungsrechner und dem Zielgerät über das Betriebssystem des Zielgerätes. Beim Mechanismus "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" hingegen kommuniziert ProSave mit dem Bootlader des Zielgerätes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shettyman (5 Mai 2010)

Ich habe noch ein Siemens HowTo gefunden, wo quasi das steht, was Verpolt geschrieben hat. Werde mal berichten, ob es funktioniert hat.


----------



## Benjamin (5 Mai 2010)

Bei MPI musst du aufpassen, dass eine Verbindung über Adapter nicht freigegben ist

Siehe in der Simens FAQ: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21912699



> MPI: PC/MPI-Adapter und USB/MPI-Adapter sind zum Transfer nicht freigegeben.


Ich bin auch schon darüber gestolpert. Ganz fies ist, dass es manchmal funktioniert und dann wider nicht. Am sichersten ist es auf USB oder Ethernet auszuweichen.


----------



## SKg (7 Mai 2010)

Ich bevorzuge die Ethernet variante, da ist der Datenstrom höher!
Und immer aus WinCC herraus!

Gruß
SKg


----------

